# Polar Bear Steelhead Tourney



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

First Annual Polar Bear Steelhead Tourney
Dec.18,2010
5:30 am -meeting place then start from there
3:30 pm- return for awards.

1. All fish to be measured and released alive.( measure to nearest 1/4 inch with tapes provided)
picture of fish must be presented at tourney ending meeting place. Camera phones accepted.
2. Partner must sign stating length of fish.
3. Any rod can be used ie.- fly, centre pin,noodle, spey, entrants choice.
4. All entrants to meet at central meeting place to be announced.
5. All entrants to return to central location by 3:30 pm day of tourney.
Failure to return will result in disqualification.
6. All present state laws to be fully adhered to.
7. Any and all baits allowed as long as they meet state regs.WADING ONLY no exceptions!
8. River of your choice day of tourney.( must be inside Metro Parks System).
Rocky,Chagrin and Grand River.
9. All chosen waters must be open to all entrants, no private waters allowed.
10. This will be a two person tourney,, 
(We will do our best to see that everyone has someone to fish with),
safety concerns self explanatory.
11. A measuring tape will be handed out at start of tourney which must be used.
12. All ties will be decided by toss of coin.
13. Weigh-in will be at 3:30 pm . Late penalty shall be 1 inch per min up to 5 min.
after 5 min = disqualification.
14. All entrants must be at least 18, or fishing with parent or guardian.
15. All entrants must sign entry form.
16. In case of complete frozen rivers, a later date will be set.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Here are the rules and times....
Please post if you are fishing the tourney and your partner name,,,and if you need a partner, please let us know...
Please ONLY use this sticky for names....
Will post meeting place soon... Will prob be just west of chagrin river so it is in the middle of Rocky and the Grand.....
If you have any questions, please post in the other thread that is unstuck or pm Golden1 or myself. If rivers are unfishable, We will try to post before thurs night to let everyone know.... Slushy river are going to fish, not frozen over....Thanks to all.... And be safe...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

1.Steelheadbob and RockyRiverRay


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

2. Katanafreak and ???
I need a partner, again im really new and have no waders and very little equipment. But im all in this sounds like alot of fun and im all in!!!!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

rustyhooks and partner


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn - I wish I was going to be in town......I've got 20 bucks on Bob & Ray taking this one....good luck to all - be safe


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Carpman and BottomFdr


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

FISHIN216(possibly) and katanafreak if everything goes as planned


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

Brickman and son in


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

anything needed for the tourney??????? let me know. i would like to be a part of it but my fishing is limited for the time being. i can help out on other things.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

thephildo0916---:B---- and Golden1,,,,,,,,


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds fun, can't fish wifey's bday. Maybe next year. I would love to meet some of the members on the forum.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Is the tourney still on? Still finding out if I can go, but looking for a partner.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Soooo, with the rivers opening back up, when is the tourny?


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

yes, im dying to fish,... whens tourney =)


----------

